# SUCKS



## kramerbuccs24 (Dec 15, 2007)

sadfafdsdsfsdfsdfsdf


----------



## squee gee (Dec 3, 2014)

*#nissansucks NISSAN DOES NOT CARE*

NISSAN does NOT care about customer retention or loyalty. They just flat out told us that they 'were not in a position' to help us with the faulty PATHFINDER radiator/transmission recall item since it had gone 5K miles over 'the allotted mileage'. Why send out a recall letter stating PLEASE USE THIS LETTER TO HAVE YOUR TRANSMISSION REPLACED SHOULD YOU NEED IT but then turn your nose up at us because the transmission didn't take a dive until a few miles over your magic number ? Now I'm out almost $7K. This was my 3rd and LAST Nissan...... I will never buy another. So much for customer retention. Great job Nissan. Great job.
You produce LEMONS and then tell your loyal customers to go screw themselves. You people SUCK.


----------

